# Help! Stopped eating



## shytheunique (May 19, 2009)

ok, so I feed my hedgie once in the morning and once in the evening and regulate it so she does not get too much. In the last two days, however, she seems to have stopped eating. It looks like she eats two or three pieces but will not touch the rest. I simply can not figure out what happened to her. I've had her two months and eating has never been a problem before. Any ideas????


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is there a reason you are limiting her food? She should be given access to food at all times. 

How old is the bag of food? If it's been open for more than a month it could be stale. Are you giving fresh from the bag each day? Have you changed the food? Is she getting treats? 

I would buy a new bag of food and see if that makes a difference and I'd also start syringe feeding her until her appetite improves.


----------



## shytheunique (May 19, 2009)

Since hedgehogs are prone to obesity i keep her on a schedual to limit her caloric intake. She does get treats and I keep her food in a sealed container but that doesn't mean it hasn't gotten stale. Ill try buying new food.

I also got different shavings for her cage and I am wondering if maybe she doesn't approve or if the odor is too strong for her.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Most hedgehogs do not need their food intake limited in any way. As long as they have a wheel or large cage where they can exercise themselves, and as long as the food has low fat (most prefer to keep the fat content below 15%, unless the hedgehog is a runner), your hedgehog shouldn't have any problems with obesity. Most people prefer to free feed their hedgehogs, to make sure they're getting as much as they need to suit their energy levels.
Also, may I ask what kind of wood the shavings are from? Sorry if you already know this, but cedar shouldn't be used for small animals, and pine should be kiln-dried.


----------



## shytheunique (May 19, 2009)

Well thank you for the information on the feeding but my concern is still that no matter how much food I leave her she isn'nt eating it.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

What foods are you feeding her? Sometimes they will suddenly change their minds about a food and not want it anymore, which is why a mix of 2-3 foods is recommended.

Sometimes hedgehogs will go on hunger strikes where they won't eat much for 2-3 days. It can happen because of a change, which is where the shavings would come into the picture. I would switch her back to her old bedding brand, or just make the total switch to liners. That could've been the starting point.

Since it's been more than 3 days now, however, I would guess it's probably something other than a hunger strike and a vet visit is probably in order. Sometimes an oral problem can cause them to stop eating, such as a tooth infection.

Whichever case, you have to make sure she eats. You should start syringe feeding her immediately, since it's been 4-5 days with her eating almost nothing. Here is a guide that may be helpful:
http://www.wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tik ... ge+Feeding
You can also find many threads about it on the forums here if you search.
It's VERY important that she start eating something immediately, because 2-3 pieces is not nearly enough.


----------



## shytheunique (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info!! I'll have to pick up the stuff for feeding when I get off work. She did eat a bowl of food night before last but was back to just minimal food after.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

So she did eat a full bowl of food one night in the past 5 days? Definitely sounds like a hunger strike, in that case. I would go ahead and get the syringe feeding materials, and change her bedding back to the original brand. See if doing that will get her to eat again. If not, start syringing and make a vet appointment.

Is she still drinking regularly?

Why did you decide to change bedding brands in the first place? And was it the same type of bedding when you switched or something totally different.


----------



## shytheunique (May 19, 2009)

Well the bedding I was using at first was just a random bag the exotic pet shop sent home with me and when it ran out i just picked up more at Petco but since I didn't know what type I had in the first place it was kind of just blind guessing.

Alaska is still drinking regularly and still uses her wheel so she does not seem to be feeling poorly. It does seem like a hunger strike. Ill try picking up a small bad of a different brand and see if it makes a difference, if not I don't see any other option but to make a vet apointment. :-\


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

8 Days is not a hunger strike. There is something else going on. I would get her to an Emergency Vet ASAP.


----------



## shytheunique (May 19, 2009)

just so you know ALaska did start eating again and is doing quite well


----------

